# What brand and type of boat is this?



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Anybody know what this is?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like a SCB.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

SCB


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like a Simmons to me. And a good lookin' one at that.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hopefully yours Matt lol.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

SCB


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

All right, thanks, SCB Simmons custom.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OK, right over by my house in Kemah. LOL!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=255369


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

One baaad mofo'!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like Josh's F-22, Full Throttle Boat Works on here. Which if it is that's probably the fastest bay boat on the Tx coast right now.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

A rocket.

>E


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

I heard there's one out there running 90+ MPH.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

they are a blur on the water. don't know the guy in tiki but i've seen him take off in jones and it was truly the fastest boat i've ever seen


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

flatsfishinfreddy said:


> I heard there's one out there running 90+ MPH.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The boat in the pic does just that from what I understand.


----------



## Sabinewhaler (Mar 14, 2012)

I think he needs a bigger motor


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

A house boat...
It costs as much as a decent house


-mac-


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

i saw it running down the north jetty to the boat cut last thurs. nice rig


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Sea pro


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> Looks like Josh's F-22, Full Throttle Boat Works on here. Which if it is that's probably the fastest bay boat on the Tx coast right now.


I will agree. He's a maniac for speed.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

bayliner


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

******* Kenner


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Killer boat

You tell him he gotta brake light out?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Killer boat
> 
> You tell him he gotta brake light out?


Its been a year, I bet he got it fixed by now...lol

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I love to see old threads brought back from the dead. I post on em when they get revived.

As a side note, I tell people every chance I get if I notice a brake light out. Unless someone is driving their vehicle away from em or someone doesn't tell em, how else will they know?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha ha, I have seen that boat a few times since the original post.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I love to see old threads brought back from the dead. I post on em when they get revived.
> 
> As a side note, I tell people every chance I get if I notice a brake light out. Unless someone is driving their vehicle away from em or someone doesn't tell em, how else will they know?


They'll know when the popo pulls them over. :cop:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It looks like a useless fishing boat without a trolling motor.


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)

That boats called an ear...an expensive a** ride.


----------



## txcrittergitter (Feb 6, 2013)

Don.t want to start a war, but not the fastest bay boat on the Texas Coast. 22' Majek Extreme 250 Yamaha SHO, 55 gallons of fuel, I-pilot, three batteries, 30 pounds of ice, 81 mph at 5900 rpm. Have left a few SCB's and Hanie's in the wake. Both excellent boats, wouldn't knock either, but not the fastest.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

txcrittergitter said:


> Don.t want to start a war, but not the fastest bay boat on the Texas Coast. 22' Majek Extreme 250 Yamaha SHO, 55 gallons of fuel, I-pilot, three batteries, 30 pounds of ice, 81 mph at 5900 rpm. Have left a few SCB's and Hanie's in the wake. Both excellent boats, wouldn't knock either, but not the fastest.


You seriously think an SCB won't outrun an 81 mph boat? Have you seen the videos?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

txcrittergitter said:


> Don.t want to start a war, but not the fastest bay boat on the Texas Coast. 22' Majek Extreme 250 Yamaha SHO, 55 gallons of fuel, I-pilot, three batteries, 30 pounds of ice, 81 mph at 5900 rpm. Have left a few SCB's and Hanie's in the wake. Both excellent boats, wouldn't knock either, but not the fastest.


That boat pictured runs 90 with two guys tournament loaded so you're wrong. Also what is different about your Extreme compared to the others? Most will only do low 70's with that load. Did you get your engine computer changed to put out 300 hp? You're boat is fast but not the fastest on the bay. I am sure you have passed some of the older SCB's but most of the new ones are running low 80's tournament loaded. Sweet numbers though on your boat, its very nice to be able to run 80.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Why you want to do 80 to 100mph on the bay, honestly?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

txcrittergitter said:


> Don.t want to start a war, but not the fastest bay boat on the Texas Coast. 22' Majek Extreme 250 Yamaha SHO, 55 gallons of fuel, I-pilot, three batteries, 30 pounds of ice, 81 mph at 5900 rpm. Have left a few SCB's and Hanie's in the wake. Both excellent boats, wouldn't knock either, but not the fastest.


lol, 94+ is faster than 81 last I checked. May want to stop using the bass boat speedo and hook up a GPS , 81 with that load is pretty hard to believe to put it nicely. Feel free to post a video of it though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> Why you want to do 80 to 100mph on the bay, honestly?
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


You are probably the hundredth person to ask that. Simple answer is because we can and you get to places faster and it's fun. Why do you want to drive 80 on the highway? When you have a boat, SCB, that is built to do those speeds and is ultra stable, it's really not that big of a deal doing those speeds. Extremes are a little harder to drive at those speeds and not really my thing. You just have to pick your days to air them out and really pay attention to wakes and other boats and stupid birds. Also in tournaments you can decrease travel time and also get to popular spots first.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Let's face it, going fast is just plain fun!!! Prolly more dangerous (statistically speaking) limping down the road at 30 on land than going 90 in a boat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My thoughts exactly.



Im Headed South said:


> lol, 94+ is faster than 81 last I checked. May want to stop using the bass boat speedo and hook up a GPS , 81 with that load is pretty hard to believe to put it nicely. Feel free to post a video of it though.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You are probably the hundredth person to ask that. Simple answer is because we can and you get to places faster and it's fun. Why do you want to drive 80 on the highway? When you have a boat, SCB, that is built to do those speeds and is ultra stable, it's really not that big of a deal doing those speeds. Extremes are a little harder to drive at those speeds and not really my thing. You just have to pick your days to air them out and really pay attention to wakes and other boats and stupid birds. Also in tournaments you can decrease travel time and also get to popular spots first.


and you are probably the hundredth person to use that same old excuse "because we can"....i just don't see the reality of it, honestly...so many "googans" on the water these days, you doing 90 and someone makes a wrong choice because they didn't see you coming, then what?

and i'm not saying you wouldn't be able to drive those speeds, just trying to understand "why", especially on the water.

you own a SCB or just work for them or does your dad own the boat?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Step right up folks. 
I got tubs of popcorn for $5 and large extra sugary Big Gulps for $4.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

80 MPH + Couple Adult Beverages = Disaster

The difference between 80 on the highway and 80 on the water are brakes and generally there are not people walking on the highway (waders) and the general flow of traffic is directed on a highway. On the water your are pretty much free to drive in whatever direction you feel. 

'Because I can"...good for you! But should you? Oh well, nothing that can be said here will fix the lack of common sense. I know there are a lot of people capable of handling a boat at that speed so don't get me wrong about that.

I'm not knocking SCB...they make some dang fine rigs no doubt.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Reynolds4 said:


> 80 MPH + Couple Adult Beverages = Disaster
> 
> The difference between 80 on the highway and 80 on the water are brakes and generally there are not people walking on the highway (waders) and the general flow of traffic is directed on a highway. On the water your are pretty much free to drive in whatever direction you feel.
> 
> ...


me either, i'm just trying to understand why you would want to go 90+ on the water with NO brakes...

and again, not saying it should be outlawed or that you shouldn't be able to do it....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

90+ with 15 dozen croaker...had to stir it...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 90+ with 15 dozen croaker...had to stir it...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Hey, leave the croaker out of it...they didn't do anything to you :biggrin:


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

This thread has the potential to be epic and just needed to be in. Please keep it clean so Mont doesn't lock it. 
As far as somebody needing to go 80 mph, why do you need to go 50 mph, why do you need a Rolex and not a Timex, why do you need a Perazzi and not a Mossberg and for that matter why do you need a 30 round magazine instead of a 10 round magazine?
Listening to the responses above the concerns seem to be that if you buy one of these boats you have a greater propensity to get drunk, drive through waders in shallow water and not pay attention to other boaters that may pull out in front of you. History does not reflect that any these concerns are valid so rest easy.
As an owner of one of these boats and a new that will be ready next week, I want a boat that can make a 25-40 mile run when I want to and its not uncommon to make a 60-80 mile a day run when pre-fishing for tournament and to do it at 60 mph shortens my travel time. 
BTW: I don't think you will find any salesman with Majek that has a sells pitch that the extreme will outrun a SCB. 
Continue the thread:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> me either, i'm just trying to understand why you would want to go 90+ on the water with NO brakes...
> 
> and again, not saying it should be outlawed or that you shouldn't be able to do it....


I want to do 90+...with you tied to the bow!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

looks like fun to me.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I want to do 90+...with you tied to the bow!


i just want to see the prop in your face while parked in the driveway and flushing...is that too much to ask? :cheers:


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

bothered


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jerry109999 said:


> This thread has the potential to be epic and just needed to be in. Please keep it clean so Mont doesn't lock it.
> As far as somebody needing to go 80 mph, why do you need to go 50 mph, why do you need a Rolex and not a Timex, why do you need a Perazzi and not a Mossberg and for that matter why do you need a 30 round magazine instead of a 10 round magazine?
> Listening to the responses above the concerns seem to be that if you buy one of these boats you have a greater propensity to get drunk, drive through waders in shallow water and not pay attention to other boaters that may pull out in front of you. History does not reflect that any these concerns are valid so rest easy.
> As an owner of one of these boats and a new that will be ready next week, I want a boat that can make a 25-40 mile run when I want to and its not uncommon to make a 60-80 mile a day run when pre-fishing for tournament and to do it at 60 mph shortens my travel time.
> ...


all fine and dandy....what if you are hauling across the bay and you suddenly spot a wader in low light, you have no brakes, what do you do...

please use apples to apples, not apples to oranges....biggest difference with cars and boats, you can stop when needed...

other than that, i like the rest of your post.


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

Osso asked "all fine and dandy....what if you are hauling across the bay and you suddenly spot a wader in low light, you have no brakes, what do you do...

please use apples to apples, not apples to oranges....biggest difference with cars and boats, you can stop when needed..."

If that happens I immediately put my beer in the holder so I don't spill anything. Get my partner to jump on the front of the boat and scream at the goofy so and so to get the heck out of my parking spot cuz I want to wade the same area he's fishing. If this doesn't work I will call in an airstrike and send a topwater at his head to let him know that he somehow screwed up.
On a little more serious note I haven't struck a pelican on the water, haven't hit a crab trap float, or come close to any waders. And in the case you asked about above about "wader in low light, you have no brakes, what do you do..." Likely this wouldn't happen but if it did I would probably turn so as to not hit him.

Carry on


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

there was a picture posted on here of an scb about 50 yards up the bank at the mouth of the colorado. I'd go find it but I really don't care enough. I'd like to know the story of how it wound up on the bank. It looked like it had to go air born for a few cause it cleared the logs along the bank.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

What if you beat me to "my" fishing spot...I can I still fish there sad3sm 

Like I said, I know there a lots of capable captains that can safely operate their vessels at these speeds and I can even see in some instances where it's a benefit to do so. In my opinion it seems a little excessive but that's just my take, to someone else it's not. I personally wouldn't feel comfortable running 80 MPH across an open bay...especially with my wife on board :rotfl:

I definitely didn't mean that if you own a SCB or any other go fast boat that you are drinking and driving...it was just a statement to go with the "because I can". And we are not responsible for everyone on the water but we do have to watch out for everyone out there. There are some REAL smart ones out there :wink:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jerry109999 said:


> Osso asked "all fine and dandy....what if you are hauling across the bay and you suddenly spot a wader in low light, you have no brakes, what do you do...
> 
> please use apples to apples, not apples to oranges....biggest difference with cars and boats, you can stop when needed..."
> 
> ...


lot of close calls with other boaters that are not doing 80+ on the water with sudden spot of waders or yakkers...low light, sudden spot of wader in low light is what i meant, but if you want to be childish about it, have at it...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I could see where having a boat that could run 70mph out to the Cervesa rigs would be real nice. But 99% of fisherman that saw a guy running that fast across galveston bay would think-Jerk. I dont get it either. I think it is a look at me thing. And what happens when you hit one of those rouge waves that the tankers send out. Evil Knieval time


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kayakers, poling skiffs and wadefishermen need to get out of the way, there are more important people on the water. 
Keep it clean! Bahaha.
I would love to own an SCB but probably not in my lifetime. They are really nice rigs without a doubt.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> I could see where having a boat that could run 70mph out to the Cervesa rigs would be real nice. But 99% of fisherman that saw a guy running that fast across galveston bay would think-Jerk. I dont get it either.* I think it is a look at me thing*. And what happens when you hit one of those rouge waves that the tankers send out. Evil Knieval time


That's* ALL* it is !!!! Just some guy that probly has "little man syndrom" and thinks he has to have the fastest boat and biggest truck, and because he does he thinks he is someone important... Fact is he is putting his and more importantly others lives in danger just so he can try to show off. If you are really in that big of a hurry then you should have picked another time or day to go fishing.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Kayakers, poling skiffs and wadefishermen need to get out of the way, there are more important people on the water.
> Keep it clean! Bahaha.
> I would love to own an SCB but probably not in my lifetime. They are really nice rigs without a doubt.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


excellent rigs for sure, not knocking them...just trying to understand the speed thing in a open bay with more and more boaters/people on the water these days...


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry about the above statement that you perceived as childish, truthfully I was trying to make light of your asinine statement that any person would think it prudent in any type of boat run in low light conditions where you could endanger anybody fishing. I didn't want to come out and point this out directly and say that your argument is totally absurd and you needed rethink your entire premises so I chose to use a little light humor. 
Most people that I know run their boats responsibly and also don't run 80 mph in heavy fog, rain, snow, hail, with the sun in their eyes, at night, blindfolded or drunk BTW they don't do it at 40 mph either.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jerry109999 said:


> Sorry about the above statement that you perceived as childish, truthfully I was trying to make light of your asinine statement that any person would think it prudent in any type of boat run in low light conditions where you could endanger anybody fishing. I didn't want to come out and point this out directly and say that your argument is totally absurd and you needed rethink your entire premises so I chose to use a little light humor.
> Most people that I know run their boats responsibly and also don't run 80 mph in heavy fog, rain, snow, hail, with the sun in their eyes, at night, blindfolded or drunk BTW they don't do it at 40 mph either.


these help a lot... :rotfl::rotfl: :biggrin:

and how is questioning "asinine", my questions were pretty acceptable and a lot of people probably think the same thing...not just comparing "because i want it, why do you need a 30 round mag, etc etc"...

on a side note, you fish the Land Cut pretty often and is your boat Black and yellow?


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

Your argument was initially flawed by making the assumption that any responsible boater would be "hauling [email protected]@" in low light conditions where waders would be fishing. It is called driving to the conditions no matter what boat your in.
I have to get to a meeting but make no mistake I will be back later to continue and to convince you that my internet argument is more correct and important than yours.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Chiming in......one of the reasons for going that fast was stated to beat people to the more popular spots in tournaments....wouldnt them going out at the start of the tournament at sunrise be a "low light condition" that they are running at their fastest speeds.......so ossos question wasnt that assinine imo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

:doowapsta sorry forgot the happy star


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Chiming in......one of the reasons for going that fast was stated to beat people to the more popular spots in tournaments....*wouldnt them going out at the start of the tournament at sunrise be a "low light condition" that they are running at their fastest speeds*.......so ossos question wasnt that assinine imo
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


no, because they are responsible boaters, remember??? :biggrin:


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, last one, each and every tournament that I have fished in you leave at SAFE LIGHT, self explanatory.

Have fun


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

jerry109999 said:


> Ok, last one, each and every tournament that I have fished in you leave at SAFE LIGHT, self explanatory.
> 
> Have fun


Dang tournament fishermen


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I personally like the stingray with the raised center console, it may not go 94 but it's easier on the eyes... besides everyone knows you have to get to your spot that fast so your croaker don't die!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If I had the money I'd just get a little chopper and pilots license and get to the fishin hole doing 120+. They run real skinny and get up in nothing.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If I had the money I'd just get a little chopper and pilots license and get to the fishin hole doing 120+. They run real skinny and get up in nothing.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


Buffett style...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If I had the money I'd just get a little chopper and pilots license and get to the fishin hole doing 120+. They run real skinny and get up in nothing.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


You could really burn a shoreline with on of those! How would you transport your croaker?


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Its got a pro o2 tank in it for the croaks....saw it saturday first hand....

In all seriousness the guy who owns it now wont even look at a croaker and shuns me for slinging them at the jetties. 

He also refrains from drinking and driving it 100% and it uber safety minded when operating it because he understands the responsibilty as a captain to keep his crew and others safe. We got it up to 78 last weekend in an open area with 4 guys and 3/4 tank before we shut it down. It is a big smile factory.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

C4E said:


> Its got a pro o2 tank in it for the croaks....saw it saturday first hand....
> 
> In all seriousness the guy who owns it now wont even look at a croaker and shuns me for slinging them at the jetties.
> 
> He also refrains from drinking and driving it 100% and it uber safety minded when operating it because he understands the responsibilty as a captain to keep his crew and others safe. We got it up to 78 last weekend in an open area with 4 guys and 3/4 tank before we shut it down. It is a big smile factory.


Wish there were more responsible boaters like that on the water.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing like getting to a fishing spot at a rate of 90 mph only to get out of the boat and wade fish at a rate of 20' feet per second. Or however fast you wadefish.

I think I have seen that boat or a similar one down around Kemah. I wish my truck had rims that nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

mikedeleon said:


> Nothing like getting to a fishing spot at a rate of 90 mph only to get out of the boat and wade fish at a rate of 20' feet per second. Or however fast you wadefish.
> 
> I think I have seen that boat or a similar one down around Kemah. I wish my truck had rims that nice.


That point doesn't really make sense. Just like saying you can't catch fish at 80 mph. Well when was the last time you caught fish doing 40 mph. Why do people need an 80 mph boat? Well why do people need a 30 round clip in their AR? I can assure you that Ol' Junebug in his 16 foot trihull with 18 people onboard is much more dangerous than me doing 70 mph. I have had a lot more close calls with idiots in 30 mph barely floating boats than any SCB's.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

If no one is around and the conditions are right, I will get my dad's boat up to 38 mph... But Don't tell him that, He does not like to drive the boat over 30 mph.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

mikedeleon said:


> Nothing like getting to a fishing spot at a rate of 90 mph only to get out of the boat and wade fish at a rate of *20' feet per second*. Or however fast you wadefish.
> 
> I think I have seen that boat or a similar one down around Kemah. I wish my truck had rims that nice.


Wading at over 13 mph? Slow down and you might catch some fish pro. Might try tying a driftsock to your wadebelt. If you caught more, you might worry less about everyone around you was fishing out of and how fast they get to their spot. :slimer:


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

t-tung said:


> Wading at over 13 mph? Slow down and you might catch some fish pro. Might try tying a driftsock to your wadebelt. If you caught more, you might worry less about everyone around you was fishing out of and how fast they get to their spot. :slimer:


I got my units wrong. **** I was trying to be funny and it backfired. Carry on.

I still wish I had rims that nice on my truck.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You are probably the hundredth person to ask that. Simple answer is because we can and you get to places faster and it's fun. Why do you want to drive 80 on the highway?


I drive 80 to keep up with traffic. When you are doing 80-90 on the water you are the only one. Hard to compare in my humble opinion. Whatever keeps the economy going in my opinion. If you have a market for boats that go that fast, then have at it.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That point doesn't really make sense. Just like saying you can't catch fish at 80 mph. Well when was the last time you caught fish doing 40 mph. Why do people need an 80 mph boat? Well why do people need a 30 round clip in their AR? I can assure you that Ol' Junebug in his 16 foot trihull with 18 people onboard is much more dangerous than me doing 70 mph. I have had a lot more close calls with idiots in 30 mph barely floating boats than any SCB's.


Point exactly...you probably almost ran over Ol' Junebug doing 30 because your going 80! With a bay full of people out cruising 30, anchored fishing and such there is no reason to be flying through there. Maybe you don't but I've seen plenty doing just that. Just like the idiots on the road darting in out of traffic just to get caught at the same red light as you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Reynolds4 said:


> Point exactly...you probably almost ran over Ol' Junebug doing 30 because your going 80! With a bay full of people out cruising 30, anchored fishing and such there is no reason to be flying through there. Maybe you don't but I've seen plenty doing just that. Just like the idiots on the road darting in out of traffic just to get caught at the same red light as you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although this is like arguing with a wall, I will try to explain... What I meant was these idiots with 30 people on board a tiny boat are the ones that will cut off my drift or run way too close to me while wading or me anchored. Just this past week I saw some idiot in the landcut with 10 people on a boat nearly hit an anchored boat fishing the edge of the cut. He had 200 feet of open channel and ran within 10 feet of an anchored boat and nearly hit them. Bad drivers own all sorts of boats. If anything I pay more attention to driving at 70 than I used to in my 35 mph Key West. If you don't want to go that fast, then don't. But don't rag on me for owning a fast boat. I don't rag on you for going sooo SLOW in your boat lol. I can assure you, I am the least of your worries on the water.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Why are we are dragging ol junebug through the mud here! Ol' junebug is good people


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Although this is like arguing with a wall, I will try to explain... What I meant was these idiots with 30 people on board a tiny boat are the ones that will cut off my drift or run way too close to me while wading or me anchored. Just this past week I saw some idiot in the landcut with 10 people on a boat nearly hit an anchored boat fishing the edge of the cut. He had 200 feet of open channel and ran within 10 feet of an anchored boat and nearly hit them. Bad drivers own all sorts of boats. If anything I pay more attention to driving at 70 than I used to in my 35 mph Key West. If you don't want to go that fast, then don't. But don't rag on me for owning a fast boat. I don't rag on you for going sooo SLOW in your boat lol. I can assure you, I am the least of your worries on the water.


I only go slow because my wife starts in on me as soon as I get on plane:spineyes::wink:

Sometimes it is fun to argue with brick walls :biggrin:

On a side note...how do you guys drink beer going 80 MPH.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you think that "low light wader" is gonna notice the difference if he gets hit by a boat doing 57mph (my Skeeter) vs 70mph (someone's SCB or Majek)?

I think there will be the same amount of body parts to be retrieved in either case.

The secret to owning a "fast" boat is to only race those you know you can beat...
keeps the symptoms from returning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

t-tung said:


> Wading at over 13 mph? Slow down and you might catch some fish pro. Might try tying a driftsock to your wadebelt. If you caught more, you might worry less about everyone around you was fishing out of and how fast they get to their spot. :slimer:


Drift sock to the wade belt Bahahaha just spilled my popcorn. We have ALL fished with THAT guy. Wade faster.... Nice one tommy boy green to ya! Carry on


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

all the guys at think one go fast boat on the water is dangers should never get on Rayburn of T-bend they all run 70 to 100.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

that 4 blade prop will hemper your top end speed, but otherwise it is nice


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

what?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

sea hunt 202 said:


> that 4 blade prop will hemper your top end speed, but otherwise it is nice


Maybe on a bass boat.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

go shallower said:


> what?


did the extreme only have a 250?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

This thread make some very good points. It is Junebugs fault and it would be very difficult to drink beer at 90 mph.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> This thread make some very good points. It is Junebugs fault and it would be very difficult to drink beer at 90 mph.


yes. LOL

in all honesty, i just asked a few simple questions about the speed...personally trying to justify why i would need/want that top end speed, safe or not safe, etc etc....then posts got cocky in here, kind of like Vette owners. :rotfl:

and SCB....nobody questions "clip" size in AR's because they take magazines (sorry, pet peeve of mine). :biggrin:


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> did the extreme only have a 250?


250 with a mashed up 26P BIXS. Equal loads.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Why is everybody in such a big hurry ?


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> did the extreme only have a 250?


250 sho


----------



## go shallower (Jan 12, 2012)

Redfishr said:


> Why is everybody in such a big hurry ?


if your not first your last


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

I would doubt that boat is ran 90 across the bay. ICW, tourney, yes. The folks that TYPICALLY run these boats are experienced guys that aren't going to be burning shorelines at that speed. They are looking for bait and the whatnot like the next guy that has a slower boat. This boat is used to get back to check in and the such. Tourney in Baffin, fish in Mansfield scenario. You can argue all you want, but I know who the guys are that fished this boat before it sold, and they are not idiots by any means. Don't know the fellow that bought it though. 
That being said, I seriously doubt several of you would pass on this boat if you could afford it! I dang sure wouldn't!!


--We are truly blessed to have access to this wonderful sport! Give thanks!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang Ricky Bobby. That's freaking hilarious.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

eh, you SCB guys, heard that one of your brehteren was in a accident during the redfish tourny this past weekend....

is everyone ok? any 2coolers??? anyone got details??


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

If its a need for speed, these look like the ultimate shallow runners! 




Seriously, if I could afford one, I would like an SCB as well..


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*What type of trolling motor........*

my next bay boat........all it needs is just a few accessories (live well, power pole & trolling motor)

speckcaster


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> eh, you SCB guys, heard that one of your brehteren was in a accident during the redfish tourny this past weekend....
> 
> is everyone ok? any 2coolers??? anyone got details??


Wrong, the tournament boat was a Lake n Bay and was idling according to the driver when they were hit by a Blue Wave that was on plane. No broken bones just bruising, investigation will sort the details I'm sure.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> Wrong, the tournament boat was a Lake n Bay and was idling according to the driver when they were hit by a Blue Wave that was on plane. No broken bones just bruising, investigation will sort the details I'm sure.


Thanks South...hate hearing about things like this. Hope everyone is ok.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

A black and white one that rides low in the back, at low speed.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

faster than mine...


----------

